# Spray glow in the dark paint



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Has anyone used this with success? I was thinking of spraying the spiderweb on my porch with it.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i used the stuff from walmart, once it dries its pretty good. its great under a black light


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

course if you're using a black light the standard krylon floressent spray paint from wally world works just fine.


----------

